# Carrying cash out of Italy



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

....Am i correct in assuming that one can travel out of Italy to a non EU country with up to Euro 10000 in cash.....anything above that would have to be declared at customs at both exit point in Italy and entry point in the other country.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think the declaration applies to crossing any border. Not just non EU. The other country may have different rules.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

stuff it in your knickers you can bring what you want as most people do


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

*Caution*



neddie said:


> ....Am i correct in assuming that one can travel out of Italy to a non EU country with up to Euro 10000 in cash.....anything above that would have to be declared at customs at both exit point in Italy and entry point in the other country.


You need to be careful here.
Any NON-EU country is a very wide field.
Where do you want to take it.....any customs agent can, if they choose, and if they have questions, can question you at length, and take your money away if they feel fish stinks.

When leaving the US and you declare you have quite a bit of cash on you, or anything that can be cashed quickly, customs can or will question you and if not happy, or believe the money is for no good, will take it, and you will be questioned, and more than likely not see your money again. 
If anything shows up in your background in a negative way...customs will take...and you will not be happy with the results.
$10,000 USD is the magic number given as a guideline. Other countries..I can't say.

BTW, it won't be only customs questioning you, expect visits and questions from people you never knew existed, and wished you had never met.

I say this as a warning, it does happen, and I know it's happened to good people who never have done anything wrong, and never dream to. 

I take cash with me, but it's enough to get by for a week, and then I use cards.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Pudd, that's a really dumb idea. Cash sniffing dogs are popular and getting more popular, and the police don't mind one bit seizing cash. It's a great way to pay for government, actually -- a 100% tax, on the spot, with no viable appeals.

There are vanishingly few legal reasons to carry 10,000+ euro (or dollars) across a border. For those few occasions when you must, simply make the required declaration.

Note that some countries now have cash transaction limits within their borders. That's one less reason to carry large amounts of cash, because now you cannot legally conduct large cash transactions in Italy, France, and probably in a few other places. Also please note that cash-like instruments in large amounts require declarations. For example, if you're carrying certain forms of negotiable checks which total to 10,000 euro or more across a border, you need to make a declaration.


----------

